# is nascar a sport?



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

just wondering what you all think


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ooh, i dont think it is....


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't think NASCAR is a sport, at least the race where it's restricted plate racing. Those cars are so bunched up it's ridiculous and dangerous too.


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

if turning left is a sport then yes it is








....HAHAHAHA


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

the only racing I would consider a sport, would be rally and f1..


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i say no.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

No, just like Golf.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

For all the skill and physical endurance required by the drivers, it's definitely a sport.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

golf is underated. Have you ever try golfing for reals? It works all the body parts you dont usually work. Its much harder than it sounds. Plus try not using a golf cart to go to your next hole. Carry a freaking heavy as bag. To some its not a sport because its not exciting or rowdy like the typical football and basketball but its indeed a sport.

NASCAR is a endurance sport thats about it.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

oi, golf a sport? Nascar a sport?

NEGATORY










Hockey, now HOO-haa
big guys on skates, hitting a puck @ 90+ miles an hour, and kick'n each otheres ass.
Now THATS a sexy sport!


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Nascar is not a sport. I make left turns all day too :laugh:


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> For all the skill and physical endurance required by the drivers, it's definitely a sport.


 I agree... They are athletes. The mental focus, timing, hand/eye/foot coordination, and endurance to finish a race is incredible. You also have to consider the teamwork involved between the crew chief, pit crew and driver that makes a successful team. Just like in other sports...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

DonH said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > For all the skill and physical endurance required by the drivers, it's definitely a sport.
> ...


nascar is deffinitly a sport some of you say you do lefts all sy too but do you do

em for 3 hours straight at over 150 mph or if your on the pit crew changeing

4 70lbs tires in 13.5 seconds or the gas man with those 2 gas tank with 11 gals of

gas each i believe that shti gets heavy. drivers dont get time outs like your other

sports either theres no rest, its a sport for these reasons and more and the ones

donh metioned also


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> DonH said:
> 
> 
> > Bullsnake said:
> ...


 Its definitely a sport for the reasons stated above and the only one Ill watch.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

i thought it was an excuse to drink lots of Bud.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

The Go Fast, Turn Left 500!!

No. But chasing all the hot women at the races definatly is!!


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

when i see nascar in the olympics, i will change my vote to yes.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

rufus said:


> when i see nascar in the olympics, i will change my vote to yes.


 i dont see football in the olymipcs


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

its a motorsport, so I would of thought that technically makes it a sport!


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > DonH said:
> ...


 I agree.
But according to the pole at the moment,it's easy to put down what you don't participate in








later
Eric


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

hell ya its a sport. If you can die its a sport


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

DonH said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > For all the skill and physical endurance required by the drivers, it's definitely a sport.
> ...


 Yup that is true. Nascar is a sport. And if you dont think it is people, just give it a try and see how long you last.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sport: Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively.

Although i do sweat my ass off driving to chicago and I always leave my car physicaly worn, tired, and out of breath.







I still think its not a sport.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

I agree nascar is a sport


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm not a NASCAR fan but I would call it a sport. I don't think people realize how tough it is unless you do it. Going 200 MPH in a car 10" from the car infront of you takes skills that 99.9% of the population do not have.

Now I think CART and F1 are much more of a sport.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Im not going to get on anyones ignorant back, but i will point out a crowd.

If you think it is a sport, you are misunderstanding the dynamics in which a sport recieves its title. An Athelete trains and follows the rules of his training, he/she then attempts to recreate their training the best way possible.

If Nascar is a sport, than everyone that drives a car often is an athelete.

If Soccer is a sport, then everyone that plays with volley balls oftenly is an athelete.

Its driving fast... its nothing more than a show of guts or glory.

This is how i see nascar, a VERY evolved form of ******* stupidity.

When cars first started getting old enough and cheap enough to sell to hicks, the idea came for them to entertain themselves by getting drunk and racing their cars around obstacles, seeing who could do it fastest....

Not to mention the entertainment is not a sport because they dont call themselves a sport, nor will they. Being called a sport isnt a title to boast upon, its a classification.

What it breaks down to is this, status. Everyone wants to be above others, and thats what it breaks down to in its primary state. It is not a sport, and a duck is not a dog. Call things for what they are, not what you want to add to their description because you feel it might add to its status.

this thread pisses me off, not to mention its the dumbest sport next to elementary dodge ball.

btw. shot put is not a sport, but there is an athelete involved. it is a game, football is a sport, and nascar is racing entertainment.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

2xpost +1post


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think you understand the SPORT of nascar Kerth do you even watch it

those guys train also with weight and cardio and all that. and puttin this sport

under nothin but a bunch of ******** is way off now days all of the people have

multipule degrees tons of em are engineers would you consider moto cross a

sport its the same thing, a person useing a machine to win is that why you dont

think its a sport cause of the car, theres is alot of phyisical activity and endurance

these guys go through watch it some time and learn about it before you go off

and make remarks on something. yea everyone that drives isnt an althlete but

everyone that runs after an icescream truck aint an athlete either. these guys

train and follow the rules of there SPORT just like anyother. and why would you

get so pissed at this being a topic you better get used to it cause the SPORT of

nascar is second only to football right now soon it will be #1 and youll just be

pissed off all the time


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ok, they do compete, so it could be is on the verge of a sport, but i dont think that their atheletes. I'm in the gym 3 times a week and lift weights at home multiple times a week, and run. I also play sports, like football and baseball, and I drive a lot, and I dont consider myself and athlete. Serously have you looked at some of theses guys, they weigh about a buck fifty and have a big ass potbelly.....not an athlete. Sure some may be able to bench 300 and are in GREAT shape, but that dosent make you an athlete......IMO.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

pamonster said:


> ok, they do compete, so it could be is on the verge of a sport, but i dont think that their atheletes. I'm in the gym 3 times a week and lift weights at home multiple times a week, and run. I also play sports, like football and baseball, and I drive a lot, and I dont consider myself and athlete. Serously have you looked at some of theses guys, they weigh about a buck fifty and have a big ass potbelly.....not an athlete. Sure some may be able to bench 300 and are in GREAT shape, but that dosent make you an athlete......IMO.


none of the drivers have that pot belly and most of them train harder that you do

edit : i used to be like lots of you and thought it wasnt a SPORT either but i started

watchin it a few years back and completely changed my mind they go through

some tuff sh*t man


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > ok, they do compete, so it could be is on the verge of a sport, but i dont think that their atheletes. I'm in the gym 3 times a week and lift weights at home multiple times a week, and run. I also play sports, like football and baseball, and I drive a lot, and I dont consider myself and athlete. Serously have you looked at some of theses guys, they weigh about a buck fifty and have a big ass potbelly.....not an athlete. Sure some may be able to bench 300 and are in GREAT shape, but that dosent make you an athlete......IMO.
> ...


dont be all grumpy just cause you like NASCAR............
Ooh and this must be what you mean great shape.. good ol Jimmy Spencer or as I like to call him Fatty Fatty Fat Fat Fatty Fat Fat :rasp:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

notice the double chin and the POT BELLY
hahahahhaha


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well i forgot about him sorry no need to call me a jack ass but if you want to go

so far as to find the few why do you call all those fat guys on the line in football

athletes


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I put down no. Racing Entertainment sounds about right to me.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> well i forgot about him sorry no need to call me a jack ass but if you want to go
> 
> so far as to find the few why do you call all those fat guys on the line in football
> 
> athletes


 cause they condition their bodies to be like that, them being big is part of the game

ooh and i edited out the jackass part, my bad


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am a race car driver sorta, and i work on race cars. Ive been around race cars all my life seince age 6-7
Racing is not a sport, its entertanment at its best. Not a sport. However it dose bring in a lot of money, and chicks. Still not a sport.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i dont think you understand the SPORT of nascar Kerth do you even watch it
> 
> those guys train also with weight and cardio and all that. and puttin this sport
> 
> ...










Very well put there. I agree 100%


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> well i forgot about him sorry no need to call me a jack ass but if you want to go
> 
> so far as to find the few why do you call all those fat guys on the line in football
> 
> athletes


 Excellent point I never thought of that.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

If driving around in circles is a sport,

I suggest a new one : finding a Parking spot in Detroit,

Mixes car racing, Boxing, sign language, Marksmenship and
Hunting skills as well as very well planned out strategy and game plans.

Very Darwinistic sport thats based on survival of the strongest and most daring.









Losers get a Parking ticket and their car booted and towed at owners expense
for the stupidest infraction,


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> If driving around in circles is a sport,
> 
> I suggest a new one : finding a Parking spot in Detroit,
> 
> ...










That was funny!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> If driving around in circles is a sport,
> 
> I suggest a new one : finding a Parking spot in Detroit,
> 
> ...










this would have to be in extreme sports


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

I would say that NASCAR is definately a sport. There is more to NASCAR than going in a circle for a long time, really fast. Just like any other sport, there are rules, regulations, guidlines, teams, penalties, fines, officials, contracts, endorsements, country wide circuit of events, Fans, and a systematic method of scoring. Every person on a race team is just as important as the other, its not just about the driver, each crew member serves a certain purpose and trains for that just like any other athlete would train for their position in their sport. And give the drivers some credit, unlike other sports, you cant call a time out and substitute your driver because he's "just not on his game today", he's in that sh*t for the long haul and in my opinon that takes just as much heart, determination, and will to accomplish as any other sport.

According to The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language: Fourth Edition. 2000. A sport defined as the following:

NOUN: 1a. Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively. b. A particular form of this activity. 2. An activity involving physical exertion and skill that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often undertaken competitively


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i guess nascar is a motorsport. I dont get how people like watching it though. it is boring as hell. Pay money to sit and watch cars go in circles?? ridiculous...completely ridiculous.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sKuz said:


> i guess nascar is a motorsport. I dont get how people like watching it though. it is boring as hell. Pay money to sit and watch cars go in circles?? ridiculous...completely ridiculous.


 i could say the same about football runnin up an down a field with a ball

or basketball or baseball


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Definately a sport









Oh wait whats this, nascar on ESPN's website http://sports.espn.go.com/rpm/index

Or what about nascar in the sports section on yahoo http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar;_ylc=X3oDMT...DI1BHNlYwN0bg--

Don put it at best. The skill and endurance it takes to drive at those high rate of speed isn't something the average joe can do.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

siclids said:


> Definately a sport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will refrain from calling you idiots for calling it a sport, i need not remind you of the phrase that chased you as a child. Besides, who likes repetition anyway?

Mr. Freez, you though, in the instance you forgot, are an idiot.

Let me explain.

A Carrot is a *VEGETABLE*. It's long, grows on trees, has 1 solid color and is made by nature, it is still a *VEGETABLE*

A Banana is a *FRUIT*. Although it seems to have amost everything in common with a Carrot, it is not a vegetable, it is a *FRUIT*.

The Connection- Both are equally great attributions to society and everyone has their taste on which they prefer more, but by no means is one better than the other unless a biased opinion was its shadow.

A Baseball game is a *SPORT*. It requires training, teamwork, planning, endurance, strength, intelligence, and almost every aspect of human nature. People love to watch it, as well as play it. It is a sport because we(Man) has deemed it a *SPORT*.

A Nascar is a *Motorsport/Racing Entertainment*. Although it is very similar to Baseball (sport), it is a *Motorsport/Racing Entertainment*. We(society) call it that.

This is what your doing. Your at the market selling Bananas at a market with a sign that says " Selling Vegetable, .30c a lb. Do you see what im saying? your fighting society. Get off my nuts and stop breathing my air


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Whatever dude you can say all you want but I will always be convinced that Nascar is a sport....a MOTORSPORT.

And also, no need to call Mr. Freez an idiot. That was definately uncalled for.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

siclids said:


> Whatever dude you can say all you want but I will always be convinced that Nascar is a sport....a MOTORSPORT.
> 
> And also, no need to call Mr. Freez an idiot. That was definately uncalled for.


 Ok READ MY POST *IDIOT*

A MOTORSPORT IS A MOTORSPORT

A SPORT IS A SPORT

A VEGETABLE IS A VEGETABLE

A FRUIT IS A FRUIT

Did you miss anything? head hurt from falling off the top step in the short bus?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i thought carrots grow in the ground :laugh: and yea why call me an idiot thats

not nice and i dont have a biased opinion i like football but only watch play offs

A Baseball game is a SPORT. It requires training, teamwork, planning, endurance, strength, intelligence, and almost every aspect of human nature. People love to watch it, as well as play it. It is a sport because we(Man) has deemed it a SPORT.

nascar incorperates all this watch it some time

still cant understand why your takin this so personaly

still called a sport Motorsport/Racing Entertainment


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Yeah dude relax, go get some head or somethin to make your toes curl your your getting all pissy for nothing









Please do us all a favor and take you panties out of that big bunch you've got them in. Either that or admit that its that time of the month and we'll leave you alone


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> A Carrot is a VEGETABLE. It's long, grows on trees, has 1 solid color and is made by nature, it is still a VEGETABLE


So whose the *IDIOT* now :laugh: The day a carrot grows on a tree I'll tell everyone nascar aint a sport

Oh wait here's Kreth RBP with his carrot tree :laugh: http://www.michaelallsup.com/1976carrot_tree.htm



> Ok READ MY POST IDIOT
> 
> A MOTORSPORT IS A MOTORSPORT
> 
> ...


AND A BITCH IS A BITCH


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> A Baseball game is a *SPORT*. It requires training, teamwork, planning, endurance, strength, intelligence, and almost every aspect of human nature. People love to watch it, as well as play it. It is a sport because we(Man) has deemed it a *SPORT*.
> 
> A Nascar is a *Motorsport/Racing Entertainment*. Although it is very similar to Baseball (sport), it is a *Motorsport/Racing Entertainment*. We(society) call it that.
> 
> This is what your doing. Your at the market selling Bananas at a market with a sign that says " Selling Vegetable, .30c a lb. Do you see what im saying? your fighting society. Get off my nuts and stop breathing my air


 So let me get this correct, You (mankind) are goin to tell everybody that because the "sport" of baseball requires all that you mentioned, that its deemed a sport by you and i and everybody else(society) ? Personally i think baseball is boring, but guess what, that is my opinion. Am i going to say that its not worthy of being called a sport? No way!, i would say that its no more interesting to me than the game of cricket or badminton.

I guess that if your theory on motorsports/racing entertainment was true, that all motorsports in general would not be considered sports, ex. CART, NASCAR, Craftsman Truck Series, F1, IRL, Rally, SCCA, NHRA, IHRA, SCORE, AMA, IJSBA, GP, Superbike, Outlaw, APBA, and many others. Right?

Im not trying to start sh*t here and i sure as hell am not going to get all fired up about this and make personal attacks. Just understand that we (society) can call it whatever we(society) want. And You (man) can call it whatever you want. Bottom line is, it requires all that you mentioned about the "sport" of baseball and any other sport for that matter. In fact more people tune in to watch NASCAR than baseball, basketball, tennis, and hockey.

I also find it pretty rediculous to tell somebody who is posting their *opinion* on this topic that they are fighting society as if you yourself are society. One more thing, Did you make referance to the *air* in this world being *yours*? If it is, im sorry, we(society) have all been breathing it for a long time without your permission


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

man you guys are ridiculous. The freaks come out at night it seems









btw my vegetable grow on tree error derived from my first analogy with apples and oranges, i erased apples and put oranges, and forgot to edit that line.

Let me make the clear... MORE clear.

Soccer is a sport.
A hand is a body part.
A Car is an automobile.
Nascar Racing is a Motorsport/Racing entertainment.

Just because 2 things are similar does not mean they are the same thing. Why are you fighting to say its a sport? is being a sport a title worth achieveing? think about it, your calling Apples, oranges. Similar, but not the same thing. Being a sport doesn't make it any better or worse. Just stop being stupid and think about what your saying.

Mr. Freez...


> i thought carrots grow in the ground and yea why call me an idiot thats
> 
> not nice and i dont have a biased opinion i like football but only watch play offs
> 
> ...


The only thing that happened correctly in your whole post was the quote you took from me and didn't credit accordingly.

Please explain what this means. "still called a sport Motorsport/Racing Entertainment"

Ok and for 1 last elucidation: I am not saying nascar isnt a hard motorsport. I am saying a motorsport is not a sport, it is a motorsport. Basketball is not a motorsport, it is a sport.

btw, back off my air unless you want to get taxed


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

apples and oranges maybe different but there still fruits

baseball and nascar are different but still sports

but ill cave tough guy think what you like and im gonna keep takein you air

though :rasp:

hey what do you know you called it a sport

"I am saying a motorsport is not a sport, it is a motorsport. Basketball is not a motorsport, it is a sport."









but you knew were i came from so there
"The only thing that happened correctly in your whole post was the quote you took from me and didn't credit accordingly."

doesnt similar mean the same
"Just because 2 things are similar does not mean they are the same thing"

these quotes were taken from Kreth 10RBP is that good enough credit for you


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

http://rpm.espn.go.com/rpm/index

go to espn.com and try to find nascar racing. You will finally find it once you click the MOTORSPORTS link in OTHER sports.

In sports you wont find nascar.

stop breathing my air


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> In sports you wont find nascar.


And in trees you won't find carrots


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

You guys are all funny


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Well if you want to get technical...a tree is something defined as a system of roots and stem...

its argueable!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sure love breathin this air

dont forget the leaves and fruit and carrots :laugh:

edit : why wouldn t you vote for bullsnake for motm just for postin in this thread

who has the biased opinion on sports now







your just a mean little man

you need a beer







just wait till sunday and watch the race with the rest of

us "********"


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> Im not going to get on anyones ignorant back, but i will point out a crowd.
> 
> If you think it is a sport, you are misunderstanding the dynamics in which a sport recieves its title. An Athelete trains and follows the rules of his training, he/she then attempts to recreate their training the best way possible.
> 
> ...


 LMAO so true....
LMAO LMAO





































on the otherside,
if they made the tracks MORE INTERESTING we might care.....
bu that friggn oval.... BORRRIINNNGGGGGG


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> A Baseball game is a *SPORT*. It requires training, teamwork, planning, endurance, strength, intelligence, and almost every aspect of human nature. People love to watch it, as well as play it. It is a sport because we(Man) has deemed it a *SPORT*.


 Can you please explain which one of these characteristics baseball (deemed a sport) has that NASCAR (deemed not a sport) poses?









You also have to understand that there is tons of things going on behind the scenes at these races, you dont know and see everything that is involved with this sport.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You know what Nascar doesnt have that baseball and football and every other sport has... a half time to charge up for the rest of the game, where they can drink, eat, go to the bathroom and what not. So even athletes have it easier than the drivers of Nascar in some aspects.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> If Nascar is a sport, than everyone that drives a car often is When cars first started getting old enough and cheap enough to sell to hicks, the idea came for them to entertain themselves by getting drunk and racing their cars around obstacles, seeing who could do it fastest....


 Wrong







Go re-read your school books. 
The sport of NASCAR evolved from moonshine runners in the South during the days of prohibition. The moonshine runners who had souped up cars to outrun the federal agents began to have competitions with each other to show who had the fastest car and who was the most highly skilled driver.

There is a great reluctance amoung the traditional "stick and ball" sports news organizations to accept NASCAR for the sport it is. They just assume the sport go away. I guess they just don't understand or like it. With the advent of cable television and a fan base in the millions and growing annually, it's undeniable that NASCAR is the sport of the future!!


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

obieinctown said:


> on the otherside,
> if they made the tracks MORE INTERESTING we might care.....
> bu that friggn oval.... BORRRIINNNGGGGGG


This is a picture of Infinion Raceway in Sonoma, Ca. Home of the Dodge 350
That track is 1.99 miles and consists of 10 different turns. Average speed on the track is in the high 90's. If your interested in watching the race it will be on 6/27/04 on Fox at 4 p.m.


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

How about this one, this one is called Watkins-Glen and is located in upper New York. The track is approximately 2.45 miles and the average speed is around 180 mph. This years race will be on 8/15/04 on TNT at 1:30 p.m.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> man you guys are ridiculous. The freaks come out at night it seems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now why is soccer a sport? Pass along how you defined soccer as a sport. I'm willing to bet everything you say about soccer is also in motorsports. Auto racing is just another form of sport, there are many forms of sports.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> For all the skill and physical endurance required by the drivers, it's definitely a sport.


 yeah its pretty demanding to floor the car down the straights and lift off the gas turn left and floor it down the straight again...

world rally championship racing is demanding, it requires turning left and right while grabbing the ebrake heel/toe gas and braking and shifting simutaniously, now that is driving a car, plus they are racing against a clock so its not as easy a seeing you compition pull away and realizing you need to go faster, or to follow the line of the faster guy in front of you and drafting.. WRC is true driving skill.

F1 those guys have to fight near jet piolet levels of g forces when they corner, those guys can get up to 2 g's or more cornering, braking, and accelerating, they race just as close as nascar at times but they are in open wheel cars so if they make tire contact it can be disasterous...

even lemans endurance racing is at a higher level than nascar.

the so called stock cars of nascar barely even resemble any stock car, i dont know about you but ive never seen tubular frame rear wheel drive 800 HP ford turas or dodge entrepid, WRC cars are basically the same chasis as the production car with the same engine as the production car but very highly tuned...

NASCAR is just a bunch of ******** that want to drag race for three hours straight and only turn left.. the only respectable part of nascar is the pit crews those guys work fast, thats it...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

well it seems like most people here think nascar is not a sport.
I guess i consider it a Motor sport, but thats as close as its going to get, IMO.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> A Baseball game is a *SPORT*. It requires training, teamwork, planning, endurance, strength, intelligence, and almost every aspect of human nature. People love to watch it, as well as play it. It is a sport because we(Man) has deemed it a *SPORT*.


 I still would love for Kreth_10RBP to explain how NASCAR doesnt posses the same characteristics quoted above?









Maybe hes too busy picking his carrots from his tree!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Maybe hes too busy picking his carrots from his tree!


ROFL hahahahhahahhahhaa


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> NASCAR is just a bunch of ******** that want to drag race for three hours straight and only turn left.. the only respectable part of nascar is the pit crews those guys work fast, thats it...










When was the last time you saw a intentional left turn during a drag race? btw-read my last two posts. And get your cars right, Ford makes a *Taurus* and Dodge makes an *Intrepid* I like the way you said that WRC cars are "_basically_" the same chassis and engine, justr highly tuned. Next time you go to the subaru dealership tell him you want this as one of your upgrades


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

If your a Ford guy, go to the Ford dealership and tell them that you want to buy the Focus with the Cosworth Motor package with the Electro-hydraulically controled shifter and the eight piston Brembo Brake's as well. Make sure you tell them that you want the MacPherson struts and Trailing-Arm struts with Reiger external reservoir dampers that are adjustable in both bump and rebound. And dont forget to tell them that you want the full front and rear roll cage installed also. They should know what you are talking about since it is _basicall_y the same as the regular focus


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> or to follow the line of the faster guy in front of you and drafting.. WRC is true driving skill.
> 
> they race just as close as nascar at times but they are in open wheel cars so if they make tire contact it can be disasterous...


 I wish i could stop findng things in your ignorant post to argue with. Drafting is one of the major parts or NASCAR racing, please dont try and sell me the fact that because rally racers "draft" that they are superior to NASCAR. Comon dude, go watch the movie Days of Thunder.

And because F1 guys are pulling 2 G's that makes them superior also? Are you aware of the G's on a turn at 200 mph at Talladega or Daytona or Atlanta. How about the impact of the wall at 200 mph because of little rub from another car or aerodynamics, from what i can remember, people have been severly injured and have even died from the impact of a wall at high speeds.

Please stop taking away from the sport, as i said in earlier posts, every person on that team from the driver to the crew chief to the spotter to the jack man are equally as important as the next.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > For all the skill and physical endurance required by the drivers, it's definitely a sport.
> ...


 Little correction.

In F1 under braking cars will pull over 5 Gs and in turns over 4 Gs.

Just to give some people an idea of what being a CART driver is. A few years ago CART went to Texas Motor Speedway. During pratice drivers where complaining about vision problem, dizziness, and blacking out. Here's a some info from that weekend.

"With ground effects, the CART gang was able to race flat out around TMS. Fast, true, but aren't other tracks faster? Yes, but other tracks don't have the same degree of banking -- banking, which in the case of Texas Motorspeedway, puts up to 5 or 6 sustained Gs on a driver. You might as well strap the drivers in one of the centrifuges we all recognize from space flight movies and spin them around until they black out.

In fact, Paul Page and Parker Johnstone interviewed an astronaut, who also happens to be a qualified jet pilot and a physician, who said (more or less) yesterday, There's Gs, and then there's sustained Gs. You can stick a pilot in a F-16, and he can pull 9 Gs, but he's only doing it for a few seconds at a time.

The CART gang would have had to pull 5 or 6 Gs for 20 to 25 seconds at a time. It may not be impossible -- at least for a lap, or two laps, or 20 laps -- but there's probably not many people alive who could do so for the approximately 2 hours it would take to run the race."


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RedRider748 said:
 

> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > NASCAR is just a bunch of ******** that want to drag race for three hours straight and only turn left.. the only respectable part of nascar is the pit crews those guys work fast, thats it...
> ...


 the STi and the EVO8 are essentally rally cars with a usable interior, roll cages arent necessary for production cars, you can however buy a race ready chasis from BMW and race the speed cup championships meeting all regualtions using parts direct from the menufacturer.. ford does build the turas but ive never seen one of those POS's that is even close to being a race car (type R badges dont count)..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RedRider748 said:


> I wish i could stop findng things in your ignorant post to argue with. Drafting is one of the major parts or NASCAR racing, please dont try and sell me the fact that because rally racers "draft" that they are superior to NASCAR. Comon dude, go watch the movie Days of Thunder.
> 
> Please stop taking away from the sport, as i said in earlier posts, every person on that team from the driver to the crew chief to the spotter to the jack man are equally as important as the next.


 you missed the point, WRC drivers "Dont Draft" .. i can arguee all day about the reasons NASCAR is an inferior for of motorsport, the crews work and train hard, and the cars are fast, the risk is high because the cars are so close at high speed.. but its boring to watch and really is just a big excuss for red necks to get drunk and beat there wifes when there driver crashes out or looses....


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> and really is just a big excuss for red necks to get drunk and beat there wifes when there driver crashes out or looses....


What nationality are you?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RedRider748 said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > and really is just a big excuss for red necks to get drunk and beat there wifes when there driver crashes out or looses....
> ...


 what does that have to do with anything?

im part dutch, english, american indian, who knows what else, born and raised in the USA...


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

Im just wondering where this stereotype of the "******* that beats his wife" is coming from. NASCAR is watced by many people who are are not "********" and who dont "beat their wifes" . As a matter of fact i watch NASACAR and am not a "*******" nor am i married. I think its just the whole ******* stereotype that is bothering me.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RedRider748 said:


> Im just wondering where this stereotype of the "******* that beats his wife" is coming from. NASCAR is watced by many people who are are not "********" and who dont "beat their wifes" . As a matter of fact i watch NASACAR and am not a "*******" nor am i married. I think its just the whole ******* stereotype that is bothering me.


 well you have to admit there are an incredibly large number of ******** that cannot be seperated from there nascar and cheap beer, and out of those masses of ******** some of them are defiantely beating there wives..

havent you ever seen cops when they drive around rural southern areas and get calls for domestic violence, the guys usually arent wearing shirts but they do have there nascar hats on.. you cant argue with the truth...

i never said every nascar fan is a ******* and they beat there wife that would be like saying everyone that listens to rap is black and is in a gang, theres no truth to that, im white and not in a gang but i listen to rap.. i even watched the daytona 500, i had a party for the 500, im not a ******* and i didnt beat any women...


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

I can see what your saying, although we do have some differances of opinions........You sure do know how to make up an excuse to throw a party


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

sport no but it does take a big set of balls to drive one of those cars


----------

